# Air conditioner solder



## whitesid (Aug 25, 2009)

Does anyone know the silver content in air conditioner solder?


----------



## AKDan (Aug 25, 2009)

Engelharts Silvabrite is either 4% or 6%, with the remainder being Tin. There are two formulations, the type S being the 6%

I have another package of silver brazing rods around here, but can't locate them at the moment. I am thinking the silver content of them is a little higher but can't confirm at the moment


----------



## qst42know (Aug 25, 2009)

You will need to be more specific. They also make silver free Phosphorous-copper, and silicon-bronze brazing alloys. Copper to copper joints can be done with several alloys. Copper to steel joints require no phosphorus braze alloys. Your AC unit may or may not have any silver in it.


----------



## kklynnt (Nov 24, 2009)

We always used 'Harris" brand Silver solder (15% silver) to repair hvac units...not sure what the manufacturers used during assembly. There was also a solder called "Stay-Brite" that contained far more silver. Don't recall the amount. 

Try this site for reference: http://www.harrisproductsgroup.com/consumables/default.asp

They may be able to tell you what is most commonly used for assembly work.


----------



## AlanInMo (Nov 24, 2009)

kklynnt said:


> There was also a solder called "Stay-Brite" that contained far more silver. Don't recall the amount.




The "Stay-Brite" that I use now has 15% Ag, however the older stock contained a slight bit more.


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 25, 2009)

From the included information sheet that comes with Harris lead free solders:

STAY-BRITE® 3.4/3.8% Ag, balance Sn
STAY-BRITE® #8 5.0/6.0% Ag, balance Sn

Harold


----------



## AlanInMo (Nov 25, 2009)

I also stock a common tube of solder made by "Excel" which contains 15% Ag.. I've seen refrigeration lines soldered with soft solder (60/40, no silver) however that's exactly why I was called to the home, leaks.. :shock: 

:arrow: high silver content solders by Stay-Silv --> *http://www.harrisproductsgroup.com/consumables/alloys.asp?id=30*

So back to "whitesid's" question.. 
"Does anyone know the silver content in air conditioner solder?" 
it depends on the manufacturer and age of the unit, some use brazing rods containing no Ag.. Most professional A/C service companies use 15% Ag solder for repairs and central unit refrigeration piping connections.


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 26, 2009)

AlanInMo said:


> :arrow: high silver content solders by Stay-Silv --> *http://www.harrisproductsgroup.com/consumables/alloys.asp?id=30*


As long as you keep including the name Stay Silv, you are creating confusion and providing misleading information. . Stay Silv is not a high silver bearing solder, nor is it a brand. It is a (Harris) trade name for a specific formulation of flux used in silver soldering. Please take note that Harris references their higher silver content brazing alloys (silver solder to many) as *Safety-Silv*, not _Stay Silv_. They are not one and the same. 

I don't mean to beat this to death, but misinformation is a source of problems for readers. Accurate information should be dispensed so a clear understanding is projected. 

Harold


----------

